# Paint damage ( RAIL DUST )



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

Rail Dust on my paint, looks bad and how do you remove it ? Anyone else have this paint problem ? Has anyone had any results using a clay bar or acid wash ?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

x-stanger said:


> Rail Dust on my paint, looks bad and how do you remove it ? Anyone else have this paint problem ? Has anyone had any results using a clay bar or acid wash ?


I cannot imagine a dealer delivering a car with rail dust on it, or anyother paint defect, or damage for that matter. Like hell I'd screw with it.... Take it back and let the dealer make it right.


----------



## Lorrie Ann (Oct 14, 2004)

All cars of all brands have rail dust (pollution) and will continue to get it throughout their lives. Use a clay bar. It's no big deal.


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

Before i take a black paint job , (with rail dust in it) to a dealer i would like to know if anyone else has had this problem ?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have not heard of that. Rail dust is not an everyday pollutant on cars, it comes from the ride on the rail cars. It's a rusty type substance. Looks somewhat like rust. It should have been removed by your dealer in preperation of your pick up. I spent a few $$ and had Paint protectant applied on mine. It is warranted against just about every "normal" type of fallout. Your dealer's body shop should have chemicals to remove it.


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

Rail dust is bare metal particles that if left on your paint will begin to rust and destroy your clearcoat over time.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I used to jockey rail cars.... I seen what you are talking about.... That substance eats away at the paint on rail cars... That's why they all look all rusted up.


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.zainostore.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=Z-18&Category_Code=Zaino

arty:


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I have a Phantom black metallic, I had the same problem. I just used the clay bar . The paint came out as smooth as glass.:cheers


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah, if treated as soon as you get it home, I have never seen rail dust do a lot (if anything) to paint.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

x-stanger said:


> Rail Dust on my paint, looks bad and how do you remove it ? Anyone else have this paint problem ? Has anyone had any results using a clay bar or acid wash ?


I recently posted this on another thread for someone concered about having some type of overspray on his car. Basically, what you need to do is strip the wax off the car, clean and polish the paint, then protect the paint with wax.

Try removing all the wax from the car then polish the clearcoat. I like using P&S Remove All Solvent to strip (some folks like clay bars), Klasse All In One to polish (best stuff around -- one coat looks as good as 50 applications of Zaino -- sorry Zainoheads), then Meguiar's #7 Show Car Glaze to seal. Do everything by hand.

Before turning it over to the dealer and have their body shop monkeys destroy your new car -- take it to a very high end detail shop and get their take. You might even want to do this first before getting started -- because these guys might want to do it for a relatively small amount of dough. If you really want to make a statement -- look into color sanding the car.

Find out who's good by calling a dealer who sells NEW Ferraris or Bentleys and ask them who they use to detail their cars -- because those guys have to be really, really careful.

Good luck.


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

The local GM rep. is going to look at the car, since the dealership is not sure what the problem is. They don't think it is rail dust. I understand the cars are covered in plastic while on the rail cars. This paint defect is all over the entire car. I will keep you posted.


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

Sold GTO back to dealer with the help of GM ,didn't lose a cent . well that's it .


----------



## Punchy (May 11, 2005)

1BadGoat said:


> I have a Phantom black metallic, I had the same problem. I just used the clay bar . The paint came out as smooth as glass.:cheers


 What he said, one afternoon you`ll never know it was on there. Mothers has a nice kit, I have used the Zaino from my Corvette days really does nicely on the GTO.
Mike


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Punchy said:


> What he said, one afternoon you`ll never know it was on there. Mothers has a nice kit, I have used the Zaino from my Corvette days really does nicely on the GTO.
> Mike


Glad to hear it. My brand new Phantom Goat has the EXACT same problem. Goes to a detailer next week to get clayed and polished. I'm fighting w/ the dealer to pay. Punks.


----------

